# How do I measure my jon boat



## Ben (Jun 23, 2011)

I have an old Jon boat that my grandfathers next door neighbor/best friend gave me about 9 years ago. It has been sitting at my dad's house for 8 years. He also gave me a 9.9 Johnson outboard with a long shaft. I could never get the engine to run but it is at the shop getting worked over. He had the leg rebuild right before he gave it to me, hopefully it just needs a carb overhaul. I have been wondering what conversions could be done and how much wood would weigh the boat down. I found this website and realized I wasn't the only one out there that wanted to put a deck on my Jon boat! I have probably searched this website for 30 hours packing my head with ideas I never thought imaginable. 

So here I am with my boat in the backyard and my motor at the shop. First thing is how do I find out what kind of boat I have. I took detailed measurements yesterday but I see no markings of any kind anywhere on the boat. If I had to guess I would say it is at least from the 60's or 70's. 

*I see people saying they have a 1432 or 1648, I assume that this is referring to 14' long, 32" wide and 16' long, 48" wide. If that is the case, do you measure that from the outside or inside? top or bottom?* It is not a huge deal what kind of boat it is but I would like to know for when I start my complete rebuild thred.

I can post pictures when the weather clears up around here. Maybe that will help in the identification.
Thank you all in advance, I believe I have found the right place to get the help I need. 

-Ben


----------



## T-MAN (Jun 23, 2011)

You measure from the tip of the front to the rear of the boat to get legnth and then the bottom of the boat for the width. The beam is the widest point of the boat which is usually tward the back. So when you see something like a 1436, the boat is 14 foot long and 36inches long at the bottom.


----------



## Ben (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you T-MAN

So it looks like I have a 1430? It measures 13'10'' from bow to stern and 30 3/4 across the bottom from weld to weld in the back. 

I was planning on converting this boat by putting a casting deck in the front with a chair, a deck in the middle over a livewell, and a small deck on the back to cover gas can and battery.

Would this be stable with decks because it is so narrow?


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jun 23, 2011)

I dont thinkk it would be stable enough, I have a 1432, and i can stand up on the floor just fine, but it would be very unstable with a 1430, you would probable need a 436 alteast for decking. In your case I would do low floor boards.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 23, 2011)

Personally, I wouldnt deck it. I have a 1436 that Im modding now and theres no way I'm puting decks in it. Im going to put a floor in on top of the ribs but thats as high as its coming. There have been others here mod boats that narrow, even seen a completely decked 1032 once but not for me!! Check out the when and when not to deck thread at the top of the page.


----------



## Ben (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for the info. I definatly don't want to waste time and money decking a boat that will be Tippy. I will just use this Jon boat like I have all the other ones I have owned just like it is. I may put a board across the ribs but that will be the extend of my mod. I will look for a cheap wide bottom one in the winter and start fresh next year with my project. That will give me time to gather more info and $$.


----------



## T-MAN (Jul 17, 2011)

I had a 1436 as my last tin i had casting decks on it but it was not very stable you could probably get away with a lower deck as in lower than the bench seats.

And that sounds right on the measurments on your boat


----------

